# Ligation of accessory saphenous vein



## MADDIE (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking for some help regarding code for ligation of an accessory saphenous vein. Patient had an endovascular procedure with access through the right groin. The following day she developed a large hematoma and open exploration was done. A bleeding profounda femoris artery was repaired with sutures and a bleeding accessory greater saphenous vein was ligated.
I know the repair of the artery is 35226. Not sure if 37700 is correct for the accessory GSV. Would appreciate any opinions.


----------



## bigredcag (Sep 16, 2014)

i would actually look at the 3580X series of codes since this is a post op complication and a repair was performed.


----------

